# Lucnik Polish Coaster Hub



## the2finger (Apr 27, 2016)

Got a '61 Evans 200 in with one of these communist Block coaster hubs on it. Anyone have a exploded diagram of it. I'm afraid to tear it apart before I can see what's inside


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 27, 2016)

Pic?
I suspect it's the F&S design, so the Komet Super or Perry instructions in the Schwinn Service Manual should do it


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 27, 2016)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-service-manual-volume-1.81415/


----------



## the2finger (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks Scott, I'll give that a try


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 27, 2016)

It's a good thing we have Scott on our team!.He's a living" Encyclopedia" of all thing's bicycle.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 27, 2016)

http://www.bikerecyclery.com/nib-nos-lucznik-coaster-hub-cog-made-in-poland-1950s-1960s-40h-18t/






definitely the Fichtel & Sachs Torpedo design


----------

